# Melting crypts need fert?



## Macbrush (Mar 29, 2004)

I have planted quite a bit of crypts into my tank recently, some doing okay, some are growing like mad, while some have just started to melt, mostly wendtii 'toprica'. I know melting is normal for crypts, but I want to know whether I should start putting spikes under those melting crypts or maybe I should wait under they grow back?

Thanks
Kenneth


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

*wait*

I suggest waiting until they reappear.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I have had the best luck just not messing with melting crypts at all. Give them time and they almost always come back, whether submersed or emmersed.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

If crypts are low on nitrogen, and then you give them a significant dose of nitrogen, they often will melt. The best policy then is to keep the nitrogen at measurable levels (around 5-10ppm NO3) while they recover, and don't let it fall down to zero again.


----------

